# Live FX data in Excel



## fxphilippe (1 August 2015)

Hi all,

I've been searching for ways to setup an excel spreadsheet to contain live forex data. It's easy to export historical data to excel, but as for live data that will automatically update...seems harder. 

The type of information I want would include high, low, close, & open, for a given time period (intraday, not just longer timeframes). For example, I've got a demo account with FXCM and it displays this information perfectly in table format, but no luck taking it to excel in a live way. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Jason Rogers (5 August 2015)

fxphilippe said:


> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.




Hi Philippe,

You can use the ForexConnect API to load FXCM price data in real time. While I'm not experienced using this API myself, you can access our API support on this page.


----------

